# Happy New Year



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

​
​
To all my Friends here on FF, 
may 2008 bring you health and happiness 
and may your Dream's come true!
~Dizzi~​
​


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks Dizzi

And the same to you xxxxxxxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

*May 2008 be good to you and may you look back upon it with happiness and fond memories. *  ​

*With  to all.

Caz x*​


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

0 days 
8 hours 
492 minutes

May 2008 bring us all health happiness and all our dreams to come true.

Love

Debs xxx​


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Happy New Year Dizzi - so hope this is the year your dreams come true.
Thanks for always being there for us.
we love you.
thanks
love
susie


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

To all the wonderful people of FF.

Wishing you everything you wish for in 2008!

May all your dreams come true!

xx


----------

